# 1995 Grand Cherokee Ltd



## uankanau (Jan 14, 2009)

can a 6 1/2 ft western plow be mounted to a 1995 Grand cherokee Ltd


----------



## festerw (Sep 25, 2003)

With enough $$ anything is possible, but as far as I know none of the plow manufacturers ever made a mount for a Grand Cherokee it would be a custom deal.


----------



## uankanau (Jan 14, 2009)

*thanks*

guess I get some steel stock and build my own


----------



## 89MJComanche (Mar 3, 2008)

I'd just haul the ZJ to the junk yard and take the cash you get for it and go buy and XJ. You are going to go through one tranny a year if you really work that thing... the CRYCO tranny stinks!!


----------



## cherokeeman (Jan 21, 2009)

sounds to me like you really know your stuff 89 mj comanche first of all i owned a 89 comanche i loved that little truck i bought it when it had 14000 miles very high miles i put a 6 and a half foot plow on it that truck plowed like hell had it for i think 6 or 7 years sold it with over two hundred thousand miles you cant beat those 4 litres the poor thing rotted out from under me getting back to the grand cherokee you are on the money when it comes to the weak tranny the grand cherokees have the grand cherokees im told have lousy dodge trannys the cherokees i believe have toyota trannys my wife has a 98 grand cherokee ive had problems banging after shifting shifting too late and slipping when its cold in yhe morning when you first start off it was still under warrentee itook her jeep to three tranny shops hopeing they would rebuild it before the warrentee ran out every shop plugged in thier computor and came up with no codes they told me all dodge trannys are the same animal they all have the same problems i learned to live with it i could never imagin putting any kind of plow on it its too bad im sure it would have plowed great if i was willing to drop in a new tranny every year your the only person that realize this problem that ive found on any of these posts sites well good luck hopeing your making some money this winter cherokeeman


----------

